# Very soft egg?



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

What causes this???


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

It's doesn't have a shell. Everybody gets one now and then. The clinical cause I can't explain, but it's normal. with 17 hens I get 2 or 3 a year, that I find. I believe they may lay more than that, but the egg breaks and the hens eat it, leaving little evidence.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

My hens have been laying since July 29, I have two bantams and five reds. I have one Rhode Island Red that I think is a hen but does everything the roosters do except crow.. Today i got my five brown eggs and one bantam egg. That is to big for a bantam. Could this be that other hens first egg?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

garyb said:


> My hens have been laying since July 29, I have two bantams and five reds. I have one Rhode Island Red that I think is a hen but does everything the roosters do except crow.. Today i got my five brown eggs and one bantam egg. That is to big for a bantam. Could this be that other hens first egg?


It could be a first timer. My birds are Easter birds and in a span of a few weeks we found 4 or 5 of them. 
Just give them some oyster shell and plenty of protein and they should be fine.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok thank y'all for the info..


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

it wont happen often. chicken may be young. just make sure they get a good diet with healthy food and they will be fine.


----------

